

Ask HN Creatives: Anyone involved in direct mail stuff? - paulsingh

I launched MailFinch just about six months ago and we're now pushing ~20K pieces of mail each month. For now, it's basic letter-sized documents and booklets...<p>For those of you involved in direct mail of some sort, what are the standard types of media that you're working on these days? (postcards, letters, booklets, brochures, do they require return envelopes, etc?)
======
datums
I get a lot of postcards (reminders/events/promotions).

BTW is that 20k paying pieces ?

~~~
paulsingh
Well, the vast majority of them are paid pieces -- I haven't checked where
we're at for this month but usually ~99.5% of all mail volume is paid (not
trials).

As for getting all those postcards, I need to find some way to figure out
who's behind them. :)

FWIW, my goal is to see if I can get some customers that would be willing to
pay some sort of fee while I ramp up the hardware to actually deliver that
sort of service.

